# Organise your health examinations



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

There is a link "Organize your health examinations" when I log with TRN number.

I have previously successfully lodged an application and I am waiting for CO.

I have clicked on this link a lot of times and it always showed an error. However, from tonight it is available. It takes me to a health online page with my data and this:


> Health Examinations required
> As part of your visa application, you are required to undergo the following health examination(s):
> 502 - Chest x-ray examination
> 501 - Medical examination
> 707 - HIV Test


CO hasn't contacted me. Does this mean that I have to do a health examination or should I wait for the CO?

In addition, there is this:



> Instructions
> Online health processing: health assessment forms and examination results are completed online. After choosing your online clinic(s), you are required to complete a series of health related questions. On completion, a Radiological/Medical Examination(s) Referral (including clinic(s) contact details) will be made available for you to print and take to your clinic(s).



Should I complete this form and do as instructed (call the clinic to make an appointment) or wait for the CO to contact me?

Or should I call the clinic to make an appointment and then fill this form?
Thank you


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi paralax, 

I assume that you are applying for either 190 or 189 visa. In that case, it is your choice to either wait for a CO or to front-load the medicals - depending on how long you have to wait for an appointment at the clinic(s), arranging it now might save some time. However, other forum members have reported difficulties when the clinics tried to upload the result electronically via eHealth and the person's ID was not found. In that case they either had to resort to a paper-based, snail-mail submission or wait for the CO to be assigned and resolve the problem. 

We went and had our medicals last week, even though we do not have a CO yet. It was no problem whatsoever. 

DIAC also has a rough guideline When to arrange your health examination (scroll down a bit on the page) and if front-loading would be advisable or not. 

One more thing: If you decide to go ahead with the medicals I would recommend printing and filling out *form 160EH and 26EH* in addition to the referral letter. That way, your doctor can still send the results to Australia on paper, if the electronic system acts up again. The link is pretty hidden, though, but on the second page of the Online Health form you will find the following link: 



> If you wish to continue with manual health processing, click *here *to download the health assessment forms. The forms and the examination results may then be completed manually and sent to this department.


Hope that helps, 
Monika


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Dear Monika,

Thank you for your time and answer which helps a lot!

I wish you all the best and visa grant asap 

Kind Regards


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

espresso said:


> Hi paralax,
> 
> I assume that you are applying for either 190 or 189 visa. In that case, it is your choice to either wait for a CO or to front-load the medicals - depending on how long you have to wait for an appointment at the clinic(s), arranging it now might save some time. However, other forum members have reported difficulties when the clinics tried to upload the result electronically via eHealth and the person's ID was not found. In that case they either had to resort to a paper-based, snail-mail submission or wait for the CO to be assigned and resolve the problem.
> 
> ...


NIce Summary dude.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi, I have applied for 190, I am in Sydney and I have arranged my medicals with medibank health solutions already

My wife and kids live in Pakistan. When I click on the "Organise Health examinations" it shows the clinics from Japan, and not from Pakistan . I have filled all the details correctly. 

Also can someone tell me from where to get the health examination list or referral letter??? Greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Celestesebial (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi, I am going for medical exam tomorrow for my temporary visa. Does anyone know what medical exam 501 check? Like are they taking blood test, urine etc?

Thank you,
Celes


----------

